
Ajax Experience 2008 - Intro to jQuery with John Resig (Video) - sant0sk1
http://onflash.org/ted/2008/11/ajax-experience-2008-intro-to-jquery.php
======
bprater
Before jQuery, I hated Javascript. After jQuery, I love playing with
Javascript.

